# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Why are most mens hair systems are toupee hair, not hair wigs？

## jeff gao

When most people think of*hair systems for men, they immediately think of wigs. Whether it's men wearing hair toupee to cover their baldness, or for role-playing or movie purposes, everyone seems to think they're wearing wigs by default.
*
However, it is actually a very common misconception that in the world of*non-surgical hair replacement for men, only a small number of men actually wear toupee hair wigs. This post will explain why this is the case and which men actually wear wigs.
*
*
*Why does everyone think wigs are used?*
*
*
The main reason people believe that any hair system is a wig is simple, because wigs come first. They were worn as early as ancient Egypt, and their only purpose was to hide the scalp of those who were completely bald or shaved.
*
*
*
The key to note is that they cover the entire scalp. This also explains why everyone thinks that every hair system is a wig, because most of them are related to people who are completely bald.
*
*
However, not all people with hair systems are completely bald.
*
*
*
*Hair toupees are the most common hair system*
*
*
Although toupees are wigs, they differ in that they only cover certain areas of the scalp, not the whole head. Because balding men still have hair growth on both sides and back of the head, men usually wear these clothes because they cover typical baldness areas of men, such as the front and top.
*
*
Mens toupee hair*can also be a bit of a permanent accessory, as each installation can last up to five weeks. At the same time, wigs need to be removed every night, because sleeping with wigs can shorten their life span from a few months to a few days.
*
*
In addition, according to Yiyohair, 90% of men who buy hair systems choose hair toupee for men*from the United States instead of human hair wigs. So the next time you assume someone is wearing a wig, think again!
*
*
*Who wears wigs?*
*
*
So that raises the question - who really wears a wig? We know that women wear wigs, but men do.
*
*
This is especially true for men who have received chemotherapy and want to cover the back of their heads with scars - possibly because of a hair follicle unit transplant (FUT) or hair transplant - or who suffer from diseases such as alopecia that lead to complete baldness.
*
*
But as mentioned earlier, only a few men actually buy wigs to meet their hair replacement*needs.

----------

